# Problem mit ATI Rage Fury Maxx und WinXP



## Tuffi (18. November 2003)

Morgen erstmal 

Also ich werd noch verrückt, wenn das so weiter geht. Ich hoffe es kann mir einer einen Tip geben.

Hab in meinem Rechner die ATI Rage Fury Maxx und will XP installieren. Klingt ja nicht so nach einem Problem, aber das kommt jetzt. Ich muss, bevor ich die Grafikkarten-Treiber installiere, den VIA Chipsatz installieren. Bei XP ist das nur ziemlich blöde, da dort ja schon bei der Win-Installation die Treiber mitinstalliert werden.

Hab schon an ne zweite Karte gedacht, um meine dann bei laufendem System einzubauen, hab nur keine.

Kennt nicht einer zufällig einen Trick, wie man das noch umgehen kann?!

Danke schon mal....


----------



## tuxracer (18. November 2003)

Also zumindest die VIA Treiber kannst Du auch in WinXP nachträglich installieren.


Wenn Du das gemacht hast, dann kannst Du die Grafikkarte entfernen und neu starten, dann erkennt er die Karte zwar sofort wieder, aber da kannst Du dann ja die neuesten ATI Treiber der Graka als Pfad angeben.

Vielleicht gehts ja so.


----------

